# Tax credits for energy questions- show invoices?



## Windwash (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi everybody,

I'm new to posting on this site but have read here for quite a while. 

I'm wondering what other contractors are giving their customers as far as documents, receipts, manufacturer's statements, etc. for the new energy credits.

I've installed 3 doors this month that the lumberyard and the charts say qualify for the energy tax credits. One customer out of the three has wanted the right documentation so they can claim it on their 2009 taxes. I have no problem giving them something to help their taxes, I just don't know what is required.

Are you guys giving actual invoices for the materials? I have not received the invoices yet for these doors but don't necessarily want to give copies of them due to fact I don't think its any of their business what i paid for the doors. I have overhead and profit added to my bid as most of you do (not a line item-its lump sum fixed bid) and regard my discount at the lumberyard (5%) as a reward for paying in full by the tenth of the month ( I don't have to do it). I'm also guessing Toyota isn't telling anyone what it actually cost to build a Prius:no::no:

I know there is supposed to be a certificate from the manufacturer entailing the energy efficiency but what about the costs?

What are you guys doing?

Thanks, Tom


----------



## FJRFencer (Apr 16, 2009)

I am having a metal roof installed on my house and have plans to use the credit myself. We, as homowners have done our homework and found what quilifies and what does not.

For the homeowner, they do need your breakdown of cost vs material as I understand it. Depending on the credit they are using solar/wind or more energy efficient doors/windows/ roof, etc gives a differenr % of a tax break up to a certain $$ amount for the specified saving in that catagory.


My example. My roof will cost me $9500, I get a tax credit of 30% up to $1500 savings for the 09 year (TOTAL, I will do windows in 10 to claim the credit then)
If your doors and windows are energy star rated, scrape off the sticker and give it to the homeowner with the invoice and let the accountant take care of the rest.

more info can be found at energystar.gov


> Installation costs ARE COVERED for:
> 
> HVAC (Heating, Ventilation and Air Conditioning) systems
> Biomass Stoves
> ...


Basically,windows and doors (and roof, in my case) will need to show a cost of $5k (without installation) to qualify for the max credit.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

They need the sheet from the manufacturer showing that the window or door qualifies. Many of the window/door companies have these available on their websites. I sent one out with the estimate today. Seemed like a good sales gimmick.


----------



## Windwash (Dec 23, 2007)

FJR
Thanks for your input. Do you know or have you received any documentation from your contractor doing the roof regarding this energy tax credit. Have they given you their invoices,receipts, etc.

I don't do metal roofs (and don't know how they are more energy efficient.....Hmmmmm?), but I'm guessing you will get a copy of your contractor's paid invoices, is that correct?

As far as the "Energy Star" stickers are concerned, I was told by my salesperson that the stickers do not necessarily qualify a window or door.

They told me that the size, thickness, gas between panes, and coatings on the glass were key to to the credit. They also said that in most cases, these low-emissitivity(sp) coatings would help in southern states but not in MN. I find it kind of goofy that a $189.00 fit any opening vinyl window qualifies but a Marvin Low-E unit with argon does not (as we just started putting Marvins in our house before the stimulus:sad:


----------



## Windwash (Dec 23, 2007)

Warren,
Thanks, I,ll be calling the yard as soon as I see an invoice. These doors are actually built by my yard. I think they get the blanks and cut out and insert the glass then hang the door, so they should have the certs.


----------



## FJRFencer (Apr 16, 2009)

I may be wrong on the sticker thing, but look through the site I mentioned above and it should answer any ? you have. My roof has not been installed yet, but we checked the vendor(s) the roofers are offering to make sure they are on the Gov's list for approval.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

The home owner does not need to present the IRS with any documentation, unless they are audited, in which case they should keep all of their receipts. You DO NOT need to share your invoices with the customer. The credit applys to the CUSTOMERS material cost, not yours. So for instance if we install a $350 window, we are tell them that the window costs $300 and the install was $50


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

FJRFencer said:


> I may be wrong on the sticker thing, but look through the site I mentioned above and it should answer any ? you have. My roof has not been installed yet, but we checked the vendor(s) the roofers are offering to make sure they are on the Gov's list for approval.


We install metal roofs, and all of our metal roofs qualify. Be careful though, all of our colors qualify, some companies metals, do not qualify with certain colors, be sure to check

In addition to metal roofs, some white shingles qualify, as well as 
GAF-Elk Timberline® Prestique® 40 “Cool Color Series” Shingles 
GAF-Elk manufactures three colors that qualify for the $1500 tax credit:
• Cool Weathered Wood • Cool Barkwood • Cool Antique Slate


----------



## tommytwo (Mar 4, 2009)

Patrick said:


> The home owner does not need to present the IRS with any documentation, unless they are audited, in which case they should keep all of their receipts. You DO NOT need to share your invoices with the customer. The credit applys to the CUSTOMERS material cost, not yours. So for instance if we install a $350 window, we are tell them that the window costs $300 and the install was $50


 
That's how I look at it too. I can't see any reason not to give the customer the highest material price I can justify.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Windwash said:


> FJR
> Thanks for your input. Do you know or have you received any documentation from your contractor doing the roof regarding this energy tax credit. Have they given you their invoices,receipts, etc.
> 
> I don't do metal roofs (and don't know how they are more energy efficient.....Hmmmmm?), but I'm guessing you will get a copy of your contractor's paid invoices, is that correct?
> ...


Wood windows are tough to qualify. In most cases with the vinyl windows, some type of foam filling will be required. The sticker IS what qualifies it. You need a U value of .30 or less, and a Solar Heat Gain Coefficient of .30 or better. 

What really annoys me though, is that the government gave no thought to the climate differences across the country when creating these standards. Window manufacturer associations, Are rallying for Congress to base the standards around energy star standards which are based on geographic regions.


----------



## FJRFencer (Apr 16, 2009)

Patrick said:


> We install metal roofs, and all of our metal roofs qualify. Be careful though, all of our colors qualify, some companies metals, do not qualify with certain colors, be sure to check
> 
> In addition to metal roofs, some white shingles qualify, as well as
> GAF-Elk Timberline® Prestique® 40 “Cool Color Series” Shingles
> ...


I for got to mention that part. I know for my application, it depends on the refectivity of the color for its effency rating. We are going for white, here in the south.:thumbsup:


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

FJRFencer said:


> I for got to mention that part. I know for my application, it depends on the refectivity of the color for its effency rating. We are going for white, here in the south.:thumbsup:


see again, when you install that metal roof your going to have energy savings cause its hotttttttttttttttttttttttttt down south. Up in new england that reflectivity is not doing much at all as we only have hot weather during once season


----------



## Windwash (Dec 23, 2007)

FJR,

I hadn't looked at the site you posted when i responded before. I read part of it and saved it.......thank you. I hadn't considered the reflectivity of the metal roof, just the material.....looks like a good deal.


----------



## Skydawggy (May 10, 2007)

FJRFencer said:


> My example. My roof will cost me $9500, I get a tax credit of 30% up to $1500 savings for the 09 year (TOTAL, I will do windows in 10 to claim the credit then)


Just to be clear, you cannot claim 30% on the roof in 2009 and then claim 30% on the windows in 2010. The total amount you could claim for both years is a maximum of $1500 regardless of the amount you spend or the fact you are having 2 qualifying products installed.


----------



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)

*From Harveys website*

*2009/2010 Stimulus Bill*

The recent stimulus package enacted by the federal government includes provisions that increase tax credits for energy efficient improvements. There are many products that potentially qualify for these credits including Harvey windows and doors, Therma-Tru doors and Harvey Metal Roofing. 



The amount of the credit to the homeowner is *30% of their product cost, up to $1500*, for all qualifying products installed in the homeowner's principal residence in 2009 and 2010.
The federal government requires that the homeowner keep an invoice that clearly identifies what qualifying products were purchased and the cost for each product not including labor. This can be provided by the contractor performing the work. As a wholesaler, Harvey Building Products is unable to provide product pricing to consumers.
Must have a U-value less than or equal to .30 AND a solar heat gain coefficient (SHGC) less than or equal to .30.
Manufacturers Certification, Contracts, invoices, and/or NFRC/Energy Star labels should be saved by the homeowner for future reference.
IRS form 5695 (available *here* later this year) will need to be submitted with the 2009 or 2010 tax return.
This tax credit is in addition to other Energy Star rebates that may be available in your area. Click here for more information.


----------



## tsb (Jul 6, 2008)

The tax credit includes equipment and the labor to install it so they don't need to know your costs. (30% up to $1,500 for BOTH 2009 and 2010)

I believe all they need is an itemized receipt showing equipment parts, serial numbers and total cost they paid including installation. They also need a letter from the manufacturer stating the equipment is eligible for the credit.

I just had a new ac installed today and this is all the records I'm keeping. Hopefully it'll be enough if I get audited.

*edit* I just re-read mike's post. Now I'm going to have to find where I read that labor to install was included in the tax credit.


----------



## tsb (Jul 6, 2008)

from energy star's website





Question
Are installation costs covered by the tax credits?
Answer


Installation costs ARE COVERED for:

* HVAC (Heating, Ventilation and Air Conditioning) systems
* Biomass Stoves
* Water Heaters (including solar)
* Solar Panels
* Geothermal Heat Pumps
* Wind Energy Systems
* Fuel Cells

The tax credit for HVAC, biomass stoves, and non-solar water heaters is 30% of the total cost (product + installation) up to $1,500. The law specifies installation costs include: "expenditures for labor costs properly allocable to the onsite preparation, assembly, or original installation of the property."

The tax credit for solar water heaters, solar panels, geothermal heat pumps, wind energy systems, and fuel cells* is 30% of the total cost (product + installation), with no upper limit. The law specifies installation costs include: "labor costs properly allocable to the onsite preparation, assembly, or original installation of the property and for piping or wiring to interconnect such property to the home."

Installation costs are NOT covered by the tax credit for:

* Windows
* Doors
* Insulation
* Roofs 

The tax credit for windows, doors, insulation and roofs is for 30% of the cost of materials, up to $1,500.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

Are these credit stackable? I have a house to do with window siding and a roof?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

PA woodbutcher said:


> Are these credit stackable? I have a house to do with window siding and a roof?


yes, but you cannot take more than $1500 combined. Siding does not qualify.


----------



## Door&WindowPlus (Apr 9, 2007)

Here is the latest information on the Tax Credit from the IRS 
Looks like the IRS is allowing homeowners to use the Manufacturers Certificate to prove the windows qualify rather then window NFRC stickers. 
I have included a link if you need to read what the IRS is asking for not only for windows but other energy products:
http://doorandwindowplus.wordpress.com/2009/02/12/2009-stimulus-bill-tax-credit-for-replacement-window-up-to-1500/


----------

